# Muscle recovery



## cajeaun (Oct 15, 2006)

I am looking for advice on what to do and or take in order to recover faster.  I realize natural sleep is a main key, but what supplements can one take in order to help speed up the process.  I'm not looking for anyone to sell me any particular brand of product but want to know which supplements have been proven to work.

Thanks,
Cajeaun


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

cajeaun said:


> I am looking for advice on what to do and or take in order to recover faster.  I realize natural sleep is a main key, but what supplements can one take in order to help speed up the process.  I'm not looking for anyone to sell me any particular brand of product but want to know which supplements have been proven to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cajeaun





Welcome to IM!!1



You'll want to check out the Diet and Nutrition forums, and General Health and Awareness forums!!1


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Welcome to IM!!1
> 
> 
> 
> You'll want to check out the Diet and Nutrition forums, and General Health and Awareness forums!!1


Your doing a great job on your first day there mate!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2006)

cajeaun welcome to IM!


----------



## Iron_Tree (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not an expert, just a beginner, but from what I've been reading in magazines lately vitamin E plays a role in recover.  Also, cherry juice has been written about in some magazines recently.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm pretty new to bodybuilding.

I take both C and E along w/ a multi-vita/min. Plenty of whey protein - a lot of sleep.

The other stuff I'm taking, _glucosamine, NOS_ and probably creatine are _more and more_... seeming like a waste of money to me.


I think I'll just stick to the basics.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 17, 2006)

_Welcome to IM _


----------

